# Imagine if the first 2 results for a google search of your name were about your posts here...



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

Because that's the situation facing @Nibba now.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 6, 2019)

Villainous


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 6, 2019)

--


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 6, 2019)

Swims me.


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 6, 2019)

im proud of you bro


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> --


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2019)

Just change your legal name theory ngl tbh.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 6, 2019)

so his realname is griffith littlehale?


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

Nibba's future:


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Nibba's future:
> 
> View attachment 76732


cant imagine if your all your future employer google search your name


----------



## Einon (Jul 6, 2019)

Legally change your name theory


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just surgerymaxx, change your name, move to another country and create a new identity for yourself buddy boyo

Edit : damn that's brutal...


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 6, 2019)

Griff littlehale is a racist


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 6, 2019)

As long as he hasn’t talked about wanting to rape and stuff like some members here sometimes do then maybe he is fine but idk, unless he is trying to get a job.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 6, 2019)

over


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> As long as he hasn’t talked about wanting to rape and stuff like some members here sometimes do then maybe he is fine but idk, unless he is trying to get a job.



Don't worry, it's on my to-do list to add to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

aaand it became the first result boyo!


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Don't worry, it's on my to-do list to add to the site.
> 
> View attachment 76789


I see.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

when r u finally done with the website?


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> when r u finally done with the website?



I'm currently on another cut so don't have a whole lot of energy...had to deal with a few other things the last couple of weeks.

Basically it'll be done when it's done. Likely I'll do a couple of pages next week, then a couple the week after.


----------



## fobos (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I'm currently on another cut so don't have a whole lot of energy...had to deal with a few other things the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Basically it'll be done when it's done. Likely I'll do a couple of pages next week, then a couple the week after.


Its over bro you already got him


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 6, 2019)

Why is anti-semite on the page? How is that a negative thing?


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Why is anti-semite on the page? How is that a negative thing?



Oh it's not.

But to normies it is...


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Oh it's not.
> 
> But to normies it is...


Why do this?


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Why do this?



Pure simple hate.


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Pure simple hate.


bro go find your kid or ill make a page about you being a dead beat dad


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 6, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Pure simple hate.


Well I cant stop you. Please at least consider mercy at some point.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 6, 2019)

na. this will backfire and get him rich. with bi2s halo he can say he'sa changed man, sell books, etc. it'll be a comeback story. therefore increasing his smv. its over


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't know much about the whole situation but what has he done to deserve this?


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 6, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> bro go find your kid or ill make a page about you being a dead beat dad



Go for it buddyboyo.

Your issue is gonna be though that the mere existence of a site means nothing - it's all about a third party being able to find it when they google my name.

Your second issue is that in any case, I have no life to ruin.



chesscel said:


> I don't know much about the whole situation but what has he done to deserve this?



Acted like he was some kind of god tier Chad when he was in reality a low tier normie.

Was an insufferable cunt to everyone who wouldnt bow down and suck his dick.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 6, 2019)

chesscel said:


> I don't know much about the whole situation but what has he done to deserve this?


being a racist, a misogynist, and an anti-semite


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Well, I can’t stop you. Please at least consider mercy at some point.


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2019)

itsOVER said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 77318


Comical joke, man. Love it, dude. XD


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)

XD


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


>


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 77318


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 7, 2019)

Jfl @ thinking anyone cares about this shitpool of a site


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 7, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Because that's the situation facing @Nibba now.


they doxed him showing he stated racist assertions to ruin his social reputation
people like @AstroSky and @FatmanO even have public instragram and yt channel
no one is interested in doxing them with their real names because they never said racist or anti-semitic things.
how can you ever dox them? "Mr Pablo Fat is misoginist and claims lefort helps in getting laid"


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> they doxed him showing he stated racist assertions to ruin his social reputation
> people like @AstroSky and @FatmanO even have public instragram and yt channel
> no one is interested in doxing them with their real names because they never said racist or anti-semitic things.
> how can you ever dox them? "Mr Pablo Fat is misoginist and claims lefort helps in getting laid"


Issue was he was pretty hateful to a lot of other people here too, not just women


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Issue was he was pretty hateful to a lot of other people here too, not just women



This is the core issue.

I obviously don't give a flying fuck about anti semitism or racism. I hate jews and niggers too, so I'd even agree with him there.

But strutting around here like some sort of God-Emperor (especially with his piss poor results) while talking down to anyone who didnt worship him? That, my boyos, needs retribution.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)

XD


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 8, 2019)

Damn this could legit ruin his life😢


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 8, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Damn this could legit ruin his life😢


it already did


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> na. this will backfire and get him rich. with bi2s halo he can say he'sa changed man, sell books, etc. it'll be a comeback story. therefore increasing his smv. its over


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 8, 2019)

Why does it bring up homophobia? How is that a bad thing


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Why does it bring up homophobia? How is that a bad thing


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> chadpreetcel123 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it bring up homophobia? How is that a bad thing


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 8, 2019)

This is why i don't post pics


----------



## Antinous (Sep 8, 2019)

imagine putting your name and popping up numerous articles and a Wikipedia article in many different languages, all about you, and podcasts and videos about you, and the controversy and sick hall of fame you fell into, Lifefuel; but being associated with a forum that is hated around the world seems to be negative, but whatever


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 8, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just surgerymaxx, change your name, move to another country and create a new identity for yourself buddy boyo
> 
> Edit : damn that's brutal...
> View attachment 76768



Damn lol


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 8, 2019)

over for @Nibba


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 8, 2019)

This seems unecessary. There have been a lot of annoying and arrogant retards on psl, are you going to doxx them all?

You're just making it worse for all others users here who will be scared to post for fear of doxxing now, and you frighten away a lot of entertaining users who share interesting stuff about their lives


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 8, 2019)

Your website: Doxes me.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 19, 2019)

dumbfuck if you post your pics on this site or any other manosphere/PSL related thing


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 25, 2020)

I may have laughed


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

This might be the case for a certain ethnics oneitis as well on a lesser scale 😳


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 25, 2020)

Over


----------



## Truecel14 (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 25, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Anyone know what happened to him?


Roped.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 26, 2020)

he's preparing his ted talk like this in 10 years and call it all an investigation


----------



## JayFuel (Jun 26, 2020)

Today was a good day


----------



## Truecel14 (Sep 7, 2020)

Over


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 1, 2021)

I wonder where he is in 2021...probably dead


----------



## DharkDC (Mar 1, 2021)

Niggas was at med school, on his way to be a doctor, it’s over for him jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 1, 2021)

Change names theory


----------



## Hozay (Mar 1, 2021)

Jesus christ they made a website dedicated to this nigga holy shit they showed no mercy


----------

